# Tail and scar question



## Junior21 (Dec 23, 2016)

At what age did your GS's tail get full and fluffy? Also he got into a scuffle with another dog when he was about 8 weeks old, has a small scar just next to his eye that shows as white now. He's black so it shows, will this heal in time? He's 13 weeks old, thanks


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

The hair is white?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The white hair where the scar is may fade over time, but it probably won't ever totally go away. Not unusual for the hair to come back in white after an injury. 

His tail will get fluffy when it is supposed to (usually by a year). If he doesn't have a heavy coat it may never be super fluffy. Usually, though, once he grows his adult coat, his tail will get fluffy.


----------



## Junior21 (Dec 23, 2016)

The hair isn't white its a result of the scratch just next to the eye


----------

